# fluxbox

## CyriC

Niedawno zaczalem uzywac fluxbox'a, mam jednak kilka pytan:

1)  Gdy ustawiam tapete komenda bsetbg to przezroczystosc menu nie dziala tak jak powinna tzn widoczna jest stara tapeta. 

2) Gdzie moge ustawic tapete na stale ??

3) Wie ktos jak ustawic przezroczystosc xterm'a, albo gdzie szukac informacji na ten temat ??

4) Jakiego uzywacie, albo jakiego polecacie menadzera plikow ??

----------

## Xax

odpowiem na 2, 3 i 4 (przynajmniej sie postaram)  :Smile: 

2 - w pliku ze stylem ktorego uzywasz dopisz na koncu 

rootCommand:    bsetbg -center /path/to/image/to/be/background

polecam ten plik przegrac do swojego katalogu domowego (pewno nie ma odpowiednich uprawnien dla uzytkownikow wiec zmien na wlasciwe zebys mogl swobodnie edytowac) poniewaz przy kolejnym emerge fluxbox zostanie nadpisany nowym.

jezeli przegrasz do domowego znajdz w pliku /home/your_user./fluxbox/init

linijke: session.styleFile: i podaj sciezke do stylu z twojego katalogu domowego

3 - czy xterm obsluguje przezroczystosc to nie wiem (man xterm i szukaj) ja osobiscie uzywam aterm ktory z tym problemow nie ma.

(przykladowe wywolanie aterma dla przezroczystosci na wszelki wypadek:

aterm -fg green -bg black -fn 6x13 -ls -tr -trsb -fade 50 -sl 1000 -sh 70

(man aterm a sie dowiesz co ktora opcja oznacza  :Wink:  )

4 - menager plikow to ... mc oczywiscie hehe. sproboj gentoo (tak, tak ... tak sie nazywa ). jest calkiem calkiem, ewentualnie krusader.

a na 1, hmm.... nie spotkalem sie to i sie nie wypowiem

pozdrawiam

----------

## CyriC

Super,

wielkie dzieki, aterm juz jest przezroczysty, tapetke tez juz ustawilem.

Teraz pozostal tylko problem z przezroczystoscia menu i gkrellm'a, a wlasciwie jej brakiem.

Jakby ktos mial jakies sugestie, albo wiedzial jak rozwiazac ten problem to bylbym wdzieczny

----------

## CyriC

Z przezroczystoscia sobie poradzilem ustawiajac tapete poleceniem fbsetbg.

----------

## endel

Dodam tylko, ze aterma mozna konfigurowac ustawieniami w pliku ~/.Xdefaults

U mnie wyglada tak: 

```
Aterm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

Aterm*boldFont: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2

Aterm*visualBell: True

Aterm*saveLines: 3000

Aterm*reverseVideo: false

Aterm*scrollBar: True

Aterm*geometry: 70x25

Aterm*transparent: True

Aterm*shading: 60

aterm*loginShell:true

aterm*background:black

aterm*foreground:white

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true
```

pozdrawiam

----------

## newbie

Witam!

Jestem nowy (także hell0 wszstkim) & pomyślełem, że dopiszę się do topicu. Zaznaczam, iż moja xywka dokładnie odzwierciedla moją znajomość linuxa. Gentoo jest moją pierwszą dystrybucją (kolega pomógł w instalacji - stage3). Środowiska graficznego nie posiadam, a chciałbym postawić fluxboxa. Także, po zerknięciu do manuala wydałem polecenie:

```
emerge -pv fluxbox 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order: 

Calculating dependencies...done! 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.11  -bigger-fonts -disablexmb +gnome +kde +nls +truetype -xinerama 621 kB 

Total size of downloads: 621 kB
```

Ale widzę, że tu jest gnome i kde. Podobno istnieją jakieś flagi USE (odpowiedzialne właśnie za te plusy i minusy prze emerge), które można wyłączyć. Tak na chłopski rozum gnome & kde nie są mi potrzebne przy fluxboxie. Jeśli jestem w błędzie, prosiłbym o sprostowaniem (wszak jestem nowicjuszem). Jak długo tenże fluxbox by się 'instalował'? 

P.S. Bardzo chciałbym uzyskać efekt a la:

http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots/vertigo_fluxbox.jpg bądź taki:

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=16987250174107a3c3ec88a&p=screen

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## joker

flagi kde i gnome przy fluxie zostaw, nie wydluzy to czasu kompilacji.

kiedys to bylo chyba tak ze jak sie kompilowalo fluxa z flaga kde to dzialal dobrze systray (bez tego byly problemy). ogolnie powinno to poprawic prace z programami dla gnome i kde

----------

## newbie

 *joker wrote:*   

> ogolnie powinno to poprawic prace z programami dla gnome i kde

 

Chyba nie czaję   :Confused:  W takim razie jaka jest zależność między fluxboxem a gnomem czy kde, skoro potrzebuję tychże flag?

----------

## Pepek

 *newbie wrote:*   

>  *joker wrote:*   ogolnie powinno to poprawic prace z programami dla gnome i kde 
> 
> Chyba nie czaję   W takim razie jaka jest zależność między fluxboxem a gnomem czy kde, skoro potrzebuję tychże flag?

 

Nie ma żadnej. Flagi USE kde i gnome dla fluxbox-a mówią mu jedynie, że ma skompilować też dodatkowe składniki, które ułatwiają obsługę na fluxbox-ie programów pisanych dla KDE i GNOME.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## endel

Moze napisze pokolei co warto dodac do zemergowanego fluxboxa  :Smile: 

- Tapeta: do pliku ~/.fluxbox/startup trzeba dodac polecienie 

```
fbsetbg -t sciezka_do_tapety
```

- Style: dodatkowe mozna zainstalowac poleceniem 

```
emerge fluxbox-styles-fluxmod
```

 to paczka ze stylami ze strony http://www.fluxmod.dk/news.php

- Menager plikow: polecam rox-filer, dla mnie nie ma lepszego menagera plikow  :Smile:  

```
emerge rox
```

- Ikony na pulpicie: do ikon mozna tez uzyc Roxa ale polecam Ideska, ladniejszy  :Razz:  

```
emerge idesk
```

 a tu o konfiguracji http://www.fluxmod.dk/content.php?article.16 potem trzeba dodac Ideska do autostartu ~/.fluxbox/startup

- Aplikacje na pulpicie: wybor dockapps jest ogromny http://www.bensinclair.com/dockapp/ polecam te http://www.sh.rim.or.jp/~ssato/dockapp/index.shtml http://tnemeth.free.fr/projets/dockapps.html jest tez gkrellm 

```
emerge gkrellm gkrellm-plugins gkrellm-themes
```

 + dodatkowe pluginy 

```
emerge gkrellm -pvs
```

 aplikacje dodaje sie do autostartu ~/.fluxbox/startup

- Aplikacje do konfiguracji Fluxboxa: 

```
emerge fluxconf
```

chyba tyle, wiecej tu

http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/

http://klepisko.eu.org/~bartek/fluxdocs/html/

http://www.fluxmod.dk/content.php?article

pozdrawiam

----------

## newbie

Ok, fluxbox sciagniety. Jednakze po wydaniu komendy startx badz xinit startfluxbox widze jakiegos dziwnego windowmanagera (cos z xterm) z 3 oknami konsoli. W jaki sposób mam wystartowac fluxboxa, bo ten windowmanager to chyba jakis defaultowy   :Confused: 

----------

## nelchael

To co widzisz to TWM. Dopisz startfluxbox (czy jak to sie tam nazywa) do ~/.xinitrc

----------

## newbie

Ok, dopisałem linijkę:

```
echo "startfluxbox" > $HOME/.xinitrc
```

Wygląda na to, iż fluxbox się odpali: (screen). Jednakże nic nie było na swoim miejscu  :Confused:  Kalkulator musiałem sobie przeciągnąć mychą, tak samo konsolę. Czy teraz mam się zająć poleceniami wskazanymi przez endela, tak by mieć normalny pulpit? 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

 *newbie wrote:*   

> (screen)

 

Polecam 

```
emerge scrot
```

.

----------

## newbie

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Polecam 
> 
> ```
> emerge scrot
> ```
> ...

 

Rozumiem, że ten scrot jest odpowiedzialny jakoś za screen? Coś zrobić dokładniej po emerge'u?

----------

## nelchael

Wpisz 

```
scrot a.png
```

 i oblookaj plik a.png.

----------

## endel

Niezly skrinszot   :Laughing:  Proponuje poczytac dokumentacje fluxboxa   http://klepisko.eu.org/~bartek/fluxdocs/html/ potem wziac sie za konfiguracje

----------

## newbie

Chyba jest już nieco lepiej (kolejny screen)...Co mam robić dalej?

----------

## nelchael

 *newbie wrote:*   

> Chyba jest już nieco lepiej (kolejny screen)...Co mam robić dalej?

 

Uzywac scrot'a.

----------

## newbie

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Uzywac scrot'a.

 

Tak póki co wygląda mój pulpit. Bardzo chciałbym aby efektem końcowym było coś takiego: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=16987250174107a3c3ec88a&p=screen

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Grosik

Użyj stylu. Skonfiguruj aterma (wnioskuję, że chcesz uzyskać także przezroczysty terminal).

Te 3 rzeczy powinny ci pomóc:

man fluxbox,

google.pl -> dokumentacja fluxboxa,

funkcja 'szukaj' na forum.

Style weźmiesz np. z freshmeat.

----------

## nelchael

gkrellm2 i gdesklets.

Po prawej stronie u gory to gkrellm, na dole te ikony i zegarek to gdesklets. Polprzezroczysty terminal to aterm.

Teraz:

```
emerge -av gdesklets-core gkrellm x11-terms/aterm
```

----------

## newbie

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> gkrellm2 i gdesklets.
> 
> Po prawej stronie u gory to gkrellm, na dole te ikony i zegarek to gdesklets. Polprzezroczysty terminal to aterm.
> 
> Teraz:
> ...

 

Aha, dziękuję. Jednakże podczas instalacji fluxboxa ustawiełem flagi USE na -gnome i -kde. Czy teraz mam jakoś je przywrócić (dkrellm,gdekslets...)?

----------

## nelchael

AFAIR nie.

----------

## newbie

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> AFAIR nie.

 

Czyli bezproblemowo zainstalują się wymionione przez Ciebie pakieciki do fluxboxa nie obsługującego programików pod gnome'a? 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

Tych flag nie ma dla Fluxbox'a a nie dla tych pozostalych programow!! Wiec: flux sobie, reszta sobie. Wklep tego emerge'a i zobacz. Uch...

----------

## newbie

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Tych flag nie ma dla Fluxbox'a a nie dla tych pozostalych programow!! Wiec: flux sobie, reszta sobie. Wklep tego emerge'a i zobacz. Uch...

 

Wybacz   :Confused:  Po prostu jestem początkujący ...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## newbie

Zrobilem jak mowiles, jednakze poki co mam taki output z konsoli.Rozumiem, ze mam wybrac np gdesklets-core-0.32?

----------

## nelchael

Dopisz "gnome-extra/gdesklets-core ~x86" do /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## newbie

A jesli takowego pliku nie ma w /etc/portage ? Byc moze chodzi o /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ?Last edited by newbie on Fri Feb 04, 2005 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

 *newbie wrote:*   

> A jesli takowego pliku nie ma w /etc/portage ?

 

Przepraszam za to co powien, ale zalew pewnego rodzaju pytan mnie zdziebko irytuje.

A wiec: masz do wyboru pare opcji:

instalowac od nowa gentoo

emerge -Cav python

utworzyc go

Poprawna wybierz sobie sam.

----------

## newbie

Myslalem, ze po prostu moze rowniez chodzic o /etc/portage/profiles/package.mask - jest troszke podobny  :Sad:  W kazdym razie dziekuje za poswiecony czas.

----------

## nelchael

 *newbie wrote:*   

> Myslalem, ze po prostu moze rowniez chodzic o /etc/portage/profiles/package.mask - jest troszke podobny  W kazdym razie dziekuje za poswiecony czas.

 

Nie krec, bo jasno napisalem:

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Dopisz "gnome-extra/gdesklets-core ~x86" do /etc/portage/package.keywords.

 

Pozatym skad wziales cos takiego jak /etc/portage/profiles/package.mask ?

----------

## newbie

Przepraszam, mialo byc /usr/portage/...

Robie jak kazales, jednakze teraz poprosil o dopisanie gnome-python-2.6, zas teraz prosi o pyorbit-2.0.1. Czy mozna to jakos zautomatyzowac by nie wpisywac tak krok po kroku z palca?Last edited by newbie on Fri Feb 04, 2005 11:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nelchael

Mozesz wpisac ~x86 do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS w /etc/make.conf, ale wtedy caly system bedziesz mial na ~x86.

----------

## newbie

To chyba jednak byla ostatnia opcja z prosba do dopisania. Teraz mam cos takiego. Yes i jazda? Wszystko się zgadza?

----------

## nelchael

 *newbie wrote:*   

> Yes i jazda?

 Pewnie  :Smile: 

----------

## newbie

Huh, troszkę to trwało. Wszystko chyba jednak zainstalowało się bez problemów. Oto  najnowszy screen. Byłbyś tak miły i podpowiedział co dalej robić, by osiągnąć wspomniany cel?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

Po co ten screen? Na nim nic ciekawego nie widac.

Uruchom gkrellm2 i pobaw sie ustawieniami.

Co do gdesklets (jak je uruchomic) to poszukaj na forum, bo temat juz byl walkowany.

----------

## newbie

gkrellm2 jeszcze nie uruchamiałem, póki co męczę się z gdesklets   :Confused:  Ale od początku. Mam pewien problem z ustawieniami monitora. Otóż wygląda to tak, iż po najechaniu np. na okno firefoxa i poleceniu rozszerzenia go do maximum ucieka mi zawsze górna część okna. Tak jest przy każdym okienku. Tak jakby dolny panel fluxboxa zajmował miejsce przeznaczone na maxymalny wymiar okien. Co za tym idzie każde nowo otwarte okno, chociażby xterm pojawia się na górze tak, że nie widzę górnej krawędzi okna, i by zobaczyć je w całości muszę sobię przeciągnąć je tak jakby zza monitora. Bawiłem się ustawieniami monitora (Belinea,LCD), ale niestety znalazłem tylko AUTO-USTAW, które już w ogóle robi takie hece, iż nagle tapeta defaultowa ucieka mi w lewo, tak że widzę 1/4 prawej strony monitora jako czarną część, do której nie ma dostępu, gdyz focus myszy kończy się wraz z granicą tapety. 

To był pierwszy problem. Następny to czcionki w firefoxie. Czy da się je tak ustawić, by wyglądały nieco lepiej niż przedstawione to na screenie? Jak widać po lewej stronie znajduje się kawałek okienka przedstawiającego stronę onetu, zaś po prawej strona mozilli. Chciałbym, by czczionka występująca na tej drugiej (ta ładniejsza, gładsza) również występowała defaultowo na wszystkich stronach. Wejśie np na forum gentoo też objawia się czczionkami a la te z onetu (nie są zbyt ładne  :Sad:  ) 

Aha, i jeszcze gdesklets - jak widać na wspomnianym screenie zassalem kilka motywów(?). Nie mogę ich uruchomić - albo pojawia się prośba o sensory (screen), bądź wiadomość, iż archiwum jest uszkodzone   :Crying or Very sad:  O co chodzi? 

Serdeczne dzięki za pomoc & pozdrawiam.

----------

## kranked

Co do czcionek w ff to ja sobie poradziłem tak, że zrobiłem nowy folder .fonts w katalogu głównym i w nim umieściłem fonty .ttf z windowsa i przy ponownym uruchomieniu firefoxa on je sobie 'złapał' i wszystko wyglądało o wiele lepiej   :Wink: 

----------

## newbie

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> Co do czcionek w ff to ja sobie poradziłem tak, że zrobiłem nowy folder .fonts w katalogu głównym i w nim umieściłem fonty .ttf z windowsa i przy ponownym uruchomieniu firefoxa on je sobie 'złapał' i wszystko wyglądało o wiele lepiej  

 

Miales racje  :Smile:  Dzieki, dziala. Czy ktos wie moze jak poradzic sobie dalej z gdesklets?

----------

## nelchael

To juz ma bardzo niewiele wspolnego z fluxbox'em. Pozatym:

co do czcionek: poszukaj na forum - bylo nie raz

gdesklets - sa w portage, wystarczy je zainstalowac emerge'em

monitor - do osobnego watku

----------

